# High Intensity Freak



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello ALL!!! Sorry to have been away for SO long, good news on the Step-Mom situation, she has had 4 stem cell retreivals last week and is scheduled for the first of 2 stem-cell transfusions tomorrow. Looks like all is well with her and even after all she has put my family through, I find myself hoping and praying that all goes well!!! I am just under 20 weeks out from my contest, its the Show-Mes again, July 12th to be exact, and am in high gear for that!!! My best Friend and Weight Lifting partner is also doing it!!! We have been working in 3 week cycles and this week we have dropped some volume (Not alot as those who know me know I am against high volume, LOL) and have started today on an upper/lower split of just a few exercises in hopes to "take it easy" for this 3 week cycle!!! Here she goes:

*2-25-08
LOWERS

Squats*
135x15 warmup
225x10 warmup
315x6 warmup
375x16 (One all out)

*Leg Press*
270x15 warmup
540x10 warmup
630x6 warmup
720x13 (One all out)

*Seated Calve Raises*
90x23 (One all out)

*Cybex Abs Machine*
185x20 (One all out)

*Cybex Back Extensions*
185x20 (One all out)

Thats it, really light on volume today, LOL!!! The Squats and Leg Presses where done together as warmups and then each work set from there on out was done immediatly after each working set. Hope all is well w/ALL of you!!! Will go check out your journals now, GOD speed you ALL!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome Back Arch!!   Doing a contest huh?  What weight class are you in?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 25, 2008)

good to see your back Arch! knowing what happened between you/your family and your step-mom, you have turned many cheeks, but are a great person for doing it!

competition huh? sounds good, and with workouts like that you'll be in great shape in no time glad your back!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome buddy!  375 x 16, holy crap!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

He's back...

This should be fun.  Sticking with the HIT I see?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so glad your back with us Archy...you have been missed!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Arch! 

Incredible Squats and Leg Presses  Light volume huh, yeah right 

Best of luck for the contest - you'll do great


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Welcome Back Arch!!   Doing a contest huh?  What weight class are you in?


Thank you Sister Katt!!! Yes Maam, I'm in the 35-39 Masters Division, this is my last year in this division!!!



Scarface30 said:


> good to see your back Arch! knowing what happened between you/your family and your step-mom, you have turned many cheeks, but are a great person for doing it!
> 
> competition huh? sounds good, and with workouts like that you'll be in great shape in no time glad your back!


Thanks Brother Scar, appreciate that!!! Yes Sir, in July, thanks for the thumbs up my Friend, appreciate that!!!


JerseyDevil said:


> awesome buddy!  375 x 16, holy crap!


Thanks my Friend, I'm just not right ya know, LOL!!!


soxmuscle said:


> He's back...
> 
> This should be fun.  Sticking with the HIT I see?


Thanks my Friend, I am indeed back!!! Yes Sir, HIT is the only way for me, of course I mix and match my own version, LOL!!!


b_reed23 said:


> I'm so glad your back with us Archy...you have been missed!!


Thank you Sister Billie, glad to be back and I have missed you all as well, I need the inspiration I get from each of you!!!


SamEaston said:


> Hey Arch!
> 
> Incredible Squats and Leg Presses  Light volume huh, yeah right
> 
> Best of luck for the contest - you'll do great


Thank you for the positive input, much appreciated!!! Thanks for the well wishes too!!!


*Yesterday
2-27-08
UPPERS

Chest
Incline DB Presses*
45x15 warmup
65x10 warmup
85x5 warmup
105x16

*Instantly to:
Incline DB Flyes* (With a deep stretch at the bottom)
70x7

*Back
CG Hammer Seated Rows*
90x15 warmup
180x10 warmup
205x5 warmup
270x17

*Instantly to:
CG Pullup*
BWx1 (30 Second Negative)

*Shoulders
Seated Military Press*
225x11

*Cable Upright Rows*
11x13

*Biceps
Seated DB Incline Curls*
60x7 (each arm)

*Triceps
Eagle Tricep Extensions*
120x23 

Went WAY too heavy on Biceps and too light on Triceps, adjustments will be made!!! Really taking it easy for the next few weeks, then kickin it up into High Gear!!! Cardio is only a brisk walk right now after weights for 20 minutes, will be picking that up in the next few weeks as well!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2008)

*Today
2-29-08
LOWERS

Leg Press*
180x15 warmup
360x10 warmup
540x5 warmup
630x5 warmup
770x23

*Seated Leg Curls*
185x17

*Seated Calve Raises*
100x21

*Back Extensions*
BW+45x14

*Rope Ab Pull Downs*
15x20 + Hold


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW - my eyes almost popped out when i saw 225lb for a seated military press. I had to rub them and look again  Incredible!

CG pullups with a 30s negative too - high intensity indeed


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 1, 2008)

high intensity all the way Arch, great job - 30 second negative?! if that isn't high gear for you, I can't imagine what is!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

Yea.. you're strong.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2008)

My God Archie, some crazy numbers in here for sure.  you gotta post a pic of your wheels man, cause seriously at 375 for 16 reps in a squat, they must be HUGE.  Actually, I would love to see what you look like now, you know, unless you are keeping it a surprise for after the competition.

Keep it up buddy, your numbers put me to shame


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> WOW - my eyes almost popped out when i saw 225lb for a seated military press. I had to rub them and look again  Incredible!
> 
> CG pullups with a 30s negative too - high intensity indeed


Thank you Sister Sam, much appreciated!!!


Scarface30 said:


> high intensity all the way Arch, great job - 30 second negative?! if that isn't high gear for you, I can't imagine what is!


Thank you for the positive vibe my Friend, it helps tremendously!!!




soxmuscle said:


> Yea.. you're strong.


Just tryin to keep up with you ALL!!!


Stewart20 said:


> My God Archie, some crazy numbers in here for sure.  you gotta post a pic of your wheels man, cause seriously at 375 for 16 reps in a squat, they must be HUGE.  Actually, I would love to see what you look like now, you know, unless you are keeping it a surprise for after the competition.
> 
> Keep it up buddy, your numbers put me to shame


LOL, you would be dissapointed my Friend!!! I will be posting pics eventually as the time gets closer!!! Thanks for the encouragement my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2008)

Still putting up amazing numbers, Arch.  Good to have you back.


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

770 for 23????     You'd think you could at least get to 25.. geez.. lol

gj Arch..   and you're cutting, right??? 

I can't imagine the weight you'd use when you bulk..


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

those are some crazy numbers Arch...and I think pics now would be good


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

watch out mr. archangel. these women have been relentless when it comes to someone saying that they are gonna post pics. i think they just love us for our bodies, not for who we really are as a person

so where is the comp. that you are going to compete in, at?

impressive workouts by the way.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

good to have you back, also.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

That's right...we totally objectify every guy we see as just a sex toy


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> That's right...we totally objectify every guy we see as just a sex toy



I think I am OK with that


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> That's right...we totally objectify every guy we see as just a sex toy



Works for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL at the pics, we'll see when I get a chance!!! Thank you ALL for the encouragement, it means more to me than you know!!! My Contest is in July in St. Louis, Mo!!! I have been working 12 hour days so my posts are behind, I apologize!!!

*Yesterday 3-3-08
UPPERS

Chest
Incline DB Presses*
45x15 warmup
65x10 warmup
85x5 warmup
105x18

*Instantly to:
Incline DB Flyes* (With a deep stretch at the bottom)
70x9

*Back
CG Hammer Seated Rows*
90x15 warmup
180x10 warmup
205x5 warmup
320x11

*Instantly to:
CG Pullup*
BWx1 (30 Second Negative)

*Shoulders
Seated DB Military Press*
75x15

*Cable Upright Rows*
12x14

*Biceps
Seated DB Incline Curls*
50x9 (each arm)

*Triceps
Eagle Tricep Extensions*
170x15


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2008)

you really need to stop being so modest and just accept the fact that you're one strong mofo Archie.  It's OK, you earned it, why not indulge in a little gloating and praise?


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Mar 4, 2008)

Some pretty impressive numbers


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

eagle tricep presses?????


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are impressive numbers, especially on the seated rows. How do you feel you are progressing in terms of the show? Do you feel you are on track?


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

12 hr days must be brutal in addition to getting ready for the show!!  I can't imagine!

Eagle presses??  I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2008)

105 DBs.  

You're a monster, Brother Archangel!


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

serious volume going there. i would have been beat half way through the warmup sets.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

again, the 30 second negative..I can't even imagine! you're putting up some great numbers along with some serious volume! excellent job Arch


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2008)

Good work man! You finally back?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> you really need to stop being so modest and just accept the fact that you're one strong mofo Archie.  It's OK, you earned it, why not indulge in a little gloating and praise?


I might be strong, but I'm a LONG way away from where I want to be, Thank you for the positive feedback though, I appreciate it BIGtime!!!



PeteTheGreek said:


> Some pretty impressive numbers


I thank you kind Sir!!!



b_reed23 said:


> eagle tricep presses?????


Eagle is the name of the piece of equipment, I'll try to find a pic sometime!!!



SamEaston said:


> Those are impressive numbers, especially on the seated rows. How do you feel you are progressing in terms of the show? Do you feel you are on track?


Thank you Sister Sam, appreciate that!!! I'm progressing but not like I would really like, I'm not a hardcore competitor, I just enjoy doing a show every now and then, but I'm stepping it up after this week, just doing cardio and resting this week!!!



katt said:


> 12 hr days must be brutal in addition to getting ready for the show!!  I can't imagine!
> 
> Eagle presses??  I'll have to look that one up.


It is tuff at times, but we all have a crazy schedule, thats what makes us ALL winners!!! They are similar to the Nautilus extensions!!!



DOMS said:


> 105 DBs.
> 
> You're a monster, Brother Archangel!


LOL, I try my Friend, I try!!!



Scarface30 said:


> again, the 30 second negative..I can't even imagine! you're putting up some great numbers along with some serious volume! excellent job Arch


They are not as bad as they may sound, I completely SUCK at pullups, but they are an Excellent exercise so I get away with my not being so good at them by doing the 30 second negative!!! Thank you for the compliments my Friend!!!





Brutus_G said:


> Good work man! You finally back?


Thank you BRother Brutus, Yes Sir I am back!!!

Taking the week off of weights, but doing cardio 3 days this week getting ready to step it up next week BIGtime!!!

My Step-Mother came home from the hospital today, beat the scheduled day for release by 5 days so all is looking good so far!!!

*Today
3-10-08
Cardio
45 Minutes
Treadmill*


Starting next week will be starting a new routine, will look something like this (Although I have been known to change it up at the last minute, LOL!!!)

Mon-Chest/Bi's/Tri's (Light Cardio for 20 minutes after)
Tue-Cardio (45 Minutes)
Wed-Legs/Abs (Light Cardio for 20 minutes after)
Thur-Cardio (45 Minutes)
Fri-Back/Delts/Traps (Light cardio for 20 minutes after)
Sat-Cardio (45 Minutes) and hit the whirlpool and sauna afterwards!!!


Thats it, hope ALL is well!!!
GOD speed!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2008)

Good to see you back AA  

Good luck with the new routine.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

new routine looks good Arch!


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the routine Arch.. at least you gave yourself Sunday as a total day off!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you back AA
> 
> Good luck with the new routine.


Thank you BRother YM appreciate that!!!



b_reed23 said:


> new routine looks good Arch!


 Can't wait to HIT it!!!



katt said:


> I like the routine Arch.. at least you gave yourself Sunday as a total day off!


Its crunch time Sister Katt, definatly time to turn up the Intensity!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

Routine looks good - just goes to show that you don't actually need 5 days of weight training to build a physique, something im definately guilty of 

How long are your sessions Arch, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

Your looking fantastic brother Archie! I like the split and GOD speed to you to.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Routine looks good - just goes to show that you don't actually need 5 days of weight training to build a physique, something im definately guilty of
> 
> How long are your sessions Arch, if you dont mind me asking?


Hey now don't sell yourself short Sister Sam!!! But I totally agree w/you on the amount of time!!! Of course I don't mind ya askin, you'll probably laugh though, but each session is maybe 15 minutes long, 20 if I'm slacking!!! I'm High Intensity all the way, w/a few twists thrown in, I guess you could call it Hybrid Intensity Training, LOL!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Your looking fantastic brother Archie! I like the split and GOD speed to you to.


Thank you BRother Brutus, appreciate the well wishes my Friend!!!

*Today 3-11-08
Cardio
45 Minutes Treadmill
15 minute cooldown*


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 14, 2008)

howdy, archangel!

i've seen you post in a everyone's journal.  thought i'd say 'hey'.  w/o's look amazing!  i guess you've been at it for a number of years now?

where do you hail from?  i'm in north carolina.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> howdy, archangel!
> 
> i've seen you post in a everyone's journal.  thought i'd say 'hey'.  w/o's look amazing!  i guess you've been at it for a number of years now?
> 
> where do you hail from?  i'm in north carolina.


Thanks for stoppin in Brother N!!! Appreciate the compliment, probably seriously for the last 3 years!!!
St. Louis, MO my Friend!!!

*Today 3-14-08
Cardio
45 Minutes Treadmill*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2008)

*Today 3-15-08**
45 Minutes Cardio
Treadmill
Whirlpool and Sauna afterwards
Nice cooldown in the pool after that..............

Good Times!!!*

Hope all are enjoying the weekend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2008)

We should call you Mr. Cardio these days


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> We should call you Mr. Cardio these days



Yeah Archie its sad when your cardio outnumbers your weights lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> We should call you Mr. Cardio these days


 its only out of necessity!!! 




Brutus_G said:


> Yeah Archie its sad when your cardio outnumbers your weights lol.


 I never looked at it like that, but your right, LOL!!!

*Today
3-16-08
Total relaxation and LOVING it!!!*

Hope you ALL are enjoying the weekend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Today
> 3-16-08
> Total relaxation and LOVING it!!!



After all those workouts you do, you deserve it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> After all those workouts you do, you deserve it.


 

I second this!! You def. deserved a day off!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm definitely enjoying myself! Spring break! Gonna start my cut soon so im psyched for that to.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Hey now don't sell yourself short Sister Sam!!! But I totally agree w/you on the amount of time!!! Of course I don't mind ya askin, you'll probably laugh though, but each session is maybe 15 minutes long, 20 if I'm slacking!!! I'm High Intensity all the way, w/a few twists thrown in, I guess you could call it Hybrid Intensity Training, LOL!!!



That's truly amazing Arch! I wouldn't dare laugh, you'd kick my butt 

No, i find it really interesting how different peoples workout styles can be. I remember when i first started coming on these boards, people used to say 'you need to find what works best for YOU', and i thought, yeah right, surely it's the same for everyone - but that's just not true. 

I think you and me are polar opposites in terms of training, a short sharp shock does it for you whereas i have to be crawling and bleeding before i feel as if i've done any work!

That cardio is kicking ass though - bet the Whirlpool and Sauna are a godsend afterwards


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

why all the recent cardio?  your muscles are gonna shrivel up and go bye-bye....  are you on a cut or something?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> After all those workouts you do, you deserve it.


Thank you BRother Triple!!!



b_reed23 said:


> I second this!! You def. deserved a day off!


Thank you as well Sister Billie!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Yeah I'm definitely enjoying myself! Spring break! Gonna start my cut soon so im psyched for that to.


 Enjoy life my Friend, enjoy!!!



SamEaston said:


> That's truly amazing Arch! I wouldn't dare laugh, you'd kick my butt
> 
> No, i find it really interesting how different peoples workout styles can be. I remember when i first started coming on these boards, people used to say 'you need to find what works best for YOU', and i thought, yeah right, surely it's the same for everyone - but that's just not true.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm just a gentle giant, LOL!!! Thanks for the compliments, and I agree 100%, you have to find what works for you, I believe HIT will work for anyone, IF they do it correctly, or IF they want to do it, you and I are what makes the world go round my Friend!!! Yes the sauna and whirlpool where DEFINATLY a GODsend!!!



nadirmg said:


> why all the recent cardio?  your muscles are gonna shrivel up and go bye-bye....  are you on a cut or something?


Only 17 weeks out, I'm not busting my behind in it just yet!!! I hope they don't go bye-bye!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

its gonna take alot of cardio to get those  muscles to go bye bye.

its amazing how good you feel after doing cardio.

are you gonna post an pics before the contest or do we just have to wait for the magazines to come out with you on the cover.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

*Today 3-17-08
BACK/TRAPS/DELTS

BACK
Pulldowns(warmups)*
100x15
150x10
165x5

*Pullups*
BWx5 +15 second hold on last rep
r/p
BWx3 + 15 second hold on last rep
r/p
BWx1 + 15 second hold and 10 second Negative

*Hammer Strength Row*
270x12 + 1 Forced
r/p
270x4
r/p
270x2 + 1 Single each and 1 Negative

*Deadlift*
315x6
r/p
315x2
r/p
315x1

*DB Pullovers*
95x10
r/p
95x2
r/p
95x2

*DELTS
DB Seated Overhead Press*
35x15 warmup
45x10 warmup
75x13
r/p
75x4
r/p
75x2

*Upright Rows*
13x8
r/p
13x3
r/p
13x2

*TRAPS
BB Shrugs*
270x10
r/p
270x3
r/p
270x2 w/5 second hold at top

*15 Minutes Light Cardio on Treadmill*

I know, I'm on the pullup welfare, but give me time with them, LOL!!! Deadlifts totally kicked my teeth in, I felt like I was gonna die!!!

I'm only gonna up the weight when I HIT a true 12 on the first mini set, that way I can keep track of myself better to evaluate if I'm overtraining or burning into muscle w/too much cardio on this cut!!! My Rest/Pause (r/p) = 15 seconds, my partner actually counts it out and tells me to hit it!!! (I do the same for him LOL!!!)

Overall pretty happy with HITting it after a week and a half layoff!!! Last meal coming up, GODspeed you ALL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> its gonna take alot of cardio to get those  muscles to go bye bye.
> 
> its amazing how good you feel after doing cardio.
> 
> are you gonna post an pics before the contest or do we just have to wait for the magazines to come out with you on the cover.



LOL, I hope so my Friend!!! I will problably post a few as I get closer to the contest, and then of course the contest pics!!! NO LAUGHING!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice Deads!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Great workout Arch! - Looking pretty strong!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

That is such a great way to do a workout. Dear lord - r/p on such heavy deads must've been gut-wrenching, i can only imagine. Excellent rowing too 

Photos sound great! As long as you bear in mind we'll all be guilty of one of the 7 deadly sins afterward - ENVY


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2008)

Itll be cool to see some updated pics of you brother A. How much you weighing in at and whats your bf%?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

wow, Arc!  What a great w/o!  How long did it take you to get through that routine?  I would have been a useless pile of mush by the end of it.

pullups ARE hard aren't they.... the part that always gets me is forcing myself to do a full extension of the arms and pulling myself without jerking my legs up to help get me going.  that's why i'm still doing assisted pullups...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> very nice Deads!!!


Thank you Sister Billie!!!





katt said:


> Great workout Arch! - Looking pretty strong!!


I'm trying Sister Katt, I'm tryin!!! Appreciate the compliment!!!



SamEaston said:


> That is such a great way to do a workout. Dear lord - r/p on such heavy deads must've been gut-wrenching, i can only imagine. Excellent rowing too
> 
> Photos sound great! As long as you bear in mind we'll all be guilty of one of the 7 deadly sins afterward - ENVY


I'm always lookin for ways to UP the Intensity, but yes, they annihalted me, LOL!!! Nothing to be envious here Sister Sam, but thanks for the positive vibes!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Itll be cool to see some updated pics of you brother A. How much you weighing in at and whats your bf%?


I'm roughly 245 and right at about 17%, I know, Lard Butt!!!



nadirmg said:


> wow, Arc!  What a great w/o!  How long did it take you to get through that routine?  I would have been a useless pile of mush by the end of it.
> 
> pullups ARE hard aren't they.... the part that always gets me is forcing myself to do a full extension of the arms and pulling myself without jerking my legs up to help get me going.  that's why i'm still doing assisted pullups...


Thank you my Friend, right at about 25 minutes I think!!! No pullups arent hard, they are IMPOSSIBLE, LOL!!!

*Yesterday
45 Minutes Cardio
Treadmill*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

*Today
3-19-08
LEGS

Leg Press*
180x20 warmup
360x15 warmup
540x10 warmup
720x14 
r/p
720x4
r/p
720x3

*Leg Extensions*
255x9
r/p
255x3
r/p
255x2
**Done with a 3 count hold at the top, a 4 count lower, explode on raise*


*Seated Leg Curls*
170x13
r/p
170x4
r/p
170x1 + 1 Forced
**Done with a 3 count hold at the bottom, a 4 count raise, explode on lower*


*Squats (ATF)*
225x23

*Seated Calve Raises*
135x12
r/p
135x4
r/p
135x4

*Toe Presses*
270x16
r/p
270x8
r/p
270x4

*Cardio
Treadmill
15 Minutes*

Heres hoping my legs finally come into there own!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Toe Presses???   What does that benefit???


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Toe Presses???   What does that benefit???



Your toes??

 Now Katt's gonna kick my butt!! Nah - is it one of those machines that help you focus on that muscle that runs down the front of your shin? The one that works if you pull your toes up towards your knee?

Incredible looking ATG squats - how you did 23 i'll never know 

And you're 245lb and 17% fat?? That would make you 220lb ripped up? Christ, you must be massive


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

Love the work ethic Archie! 245 17% isnt to bad that has you coming in at 200-190 contest ready if you diet slowly and take your BCAAs during cardio and consume protein shakes post workout.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

i would be happy being 200 and 15% bf. well, i would still like to be down to 10% just once in my life.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

i keep forgetting to ask, how  many shows have you done and are you going to be in the heavy weight class or super? and are you trying to get a pro card?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

might as well get the wheel chair out, AA.  
you're going to be crippled after those 23 squats.  ouch!

i couldn't imagine doing that many!  awesome, bro!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2008)

720x14 on leg press!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2008)

Does that REALLY say 720?????  As in like 720 POUNDS?????     As in like SEVEN HUNDRED AND THEN TWENTY MORE????


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

Arch, what can I say, your workouts are inspirational! you put up some serious numbers! especially when you were repping out 540 on the leg press as a warmup, when I could do maybe 5 reps with that as a working set lol. great stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Toe Presses???   What does that benefit???


Sister Sam is correct, the front of the shins, as well as an added benefit of pushing your calves a little more as well!!!



SamEaston said:


> Your toes??
> 
> Now Katt's gonna kick my butt!! Nah - is it one of those machines that help you focus on that muscle that runs down the front of your shin? The one that works if you pull your toes up towards your knee?
> 
> ...


Thank you Sister Sam, I for whatever reason have loved squats from day 1, really nothing else, LOL!!! I wish I was massive, I will be happy if I can HIT 210 or 215!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Love the work ethic Archie! 245 17% isnt to bad that has you coming in at 200-190 contest ready if you diet slowly and take your BCAAs during cardio and consume protein shakes post workout.


Sorry to dissapoint BRother Brutus, I have NEVER been below 14% and I fully expect to be well below that my Friend, thanks for crackin the whip!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!



the other half said:


> i would be happy being 200 and 15% bf. well, i would still like to be down to 10% just once in my life.


You and I both my Friend, I have never seen 10%.................YET!!!



the other half said:


> i keep forgetting to ask, how  many shows have you done and are you going to be in the heavy weight class or super? and are you trying to get a pro card?


This is my 3rd show, If I did weight class I would be Heavyweight I believe!!! I am in the first Masters class 35-39, Me try for a pro card??? Sorry to dissapoint you too my Friend, but I am just a local contest kinda guy!!!



nadirmg said:


> might as well get the wheel chair out, AA.
> you're going to be crippled after those 23 squats.  ouch!
> 
> i couldn't imagine doing that many!  awesome, bro!


They still hurt LOL!!! Thank you BRother N!!!



b_reed23 said:


> 720x14 on leg press!!!


Sister Billie, thank you too!!!



Fitgirl70 said:


> Does that REALLY say 720?????  As in like 720 POUNDS?????     As in like SEVEN HUNDRED AND THEN TWENTY MORE????


LOL!!! Thank you Sister Fitty, appreciate that!!!



Scarface30 said:


> Arch, what can I say, your workouts are inspirational! you put up some serious numbers! especially when you were repping out 540 on the leg press as a warmup, when I could do maybe 5 reps with that as a working set lol. great stuff


Don't sell yourself short, your doing awesome w/o's yourself imo!!! Thank you for the kind words, it means ALOT to me my Friend!!!

*Yesterday
3-20-08
Cardio
45 Minutes
Treadmill*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

*Today
3-21-08
CHEST/BI's/TRI's

RC=3/1/explode/1

CHEST*
Pec Dec Machine (Warmups only)
100x15
130x10
150x5

*Dips*
BWx19
r/p
BWx5
r/p
BWx3

*Incline DB Presses*
95x9
r/p
95x3
r/p
95x1

*Flat BB Bench*
225x9 
r/p
225x2
r/p
225x1 Negative

LOL at the bench, will have to switch around that and the dips, I felt like I was gonna die, HEAVY!!!

*BICEPS
Standing DB Curls*
45x10(each)
r/p
45x4(each)
r/p
45x2(each)

*BB Preacher Curls*
70x13
r/p
70x4
r/p
70x3

*TRICEPS
DB Overhead Extensions*
85x11
r/p
85x5
r/p
85x2

*Pushdowns*
12(+plate)x16
r/p
12(+plate)x5
r/p
12(+plate)x2

*
15 Minutes Cardio
Treadmill
Whirlpool
Sauna
Pool
GOOD TIMES!!!*

Was VERY dissapointed in the Bench, but after 2 big movements before, I should have known better, will switch it up next time and do Dips last!!! Other than that was a fair w/o imo, hope ALL are having a Great weekend and a Great Easter!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2008)

Archangel said:


> LOL at the bench, will have to switch around that and the dips, I felt like I was gonna die, HEAVY!!!



Nothing like trashing the triceps and then trying to bench.     I think you did well to get as many as you did.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Nothing like trashing the triceps and then trying to bench.     I think you did well to get as many as you did.



Thank you BRother Triple!!!

*Today 3-22-08
Cardio
45 Minutes
Treadmill

Sauna
Whirlpool

No Pool* 

There was some water aerobics class goin, and the instructor kept givin my Friend and I mean looks while we where in the whirlpool, so we just skipped out on the pool, but it really aggrivated me, The pool is what I use to cool my body down after the HOT sauna and whirlpool, and the ignorant looks on top of it, I just might have to say somethin!!! Sorry to vent!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2008)

What are you doing on the treadmill??  Intervals?  Running ? Hills ?

That looked like a KILLER leg workout the other day 

Just curious


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2008)

Did the water aerobics class take up the entire pool?  Arch, you should have given the instructor a good smitin!


----------



## Kal (Mar 22, 2008)

smokin workout man.  Good to see you gearing up for the comps!!!  And I agree...smite the pool instructor!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

man, nice w/o on the 21st!  you must'a been tired after that one!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

superb workout and cardio Arch! rest-pauses all the way! 

I can't imagine how tired the ol' triceps were after you hit them hard on the dips!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 23, 2008)

You shoulda just jumped in the pool - a big belly flop - soaked all the old ladies with their perms and specs on, and then walked off.

Excellent workout for chest there too - owww, those r/p are absolute killers


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

Well next time you just give that boy the finger or go ask him if his tampon is in wrong.


Archangel said:


> Thank you BRother Triple!!!
> 
> *Today 3-22-08
> Cardio
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are you doing on the treadmill??  Intervals?  Running ? Hills ?
> 
> That looked like a KILLER leg workout the other day
> 
> Just curious


Thank you BRother YM, I do Intervals, sorry, should have classified that!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Did the water aerobics class take up the entire pool?  Arch, you should have given the instructor a good smitin!


Not at first, with only like 10 woman, she (The Instructor) had them spread out the ENTIRE length of the pool, some people just try my patience!!!



Kal said:


> smokin workout man.  Good to see you gearing up for the comps!!!  And I agree...smite the pool instructor!!


Thank you BRother Kal, glad to have ya back my Friend!!!



nadirmg said:


> man, nice w/o on the 21st!  you must'a been tired after that one!


Thank you, and YES I was, LOL!!!



Scarface30 said:


> superb workout and cardio Arch! rest-pauses all the way!
> 
> I can't imagine how tired the ol' triceps were after you hit them hard on the dips!


I absolutely LOVE r/p, thank you for the compliments my Friend!!! They STILL are sore!!!



SamEaston said:


> You shoulda just jumped in the pool - a big belly flop - soaked all the old ladies with their perms and specs on, and then walked off.
> 
> Excellent workout for chest there too - owww, those r/p are absolute killers


I thought about it, but its not their fault that the Instructor was ignorant!!! Thank you for the encouraging words Sister Sam!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Well next time you just give that boy the finger or go ask him if his tampon is in wrong.


Hmmmmmmm, she did look rather manly, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

*Today 3-24-08
BACK/TRAPS/DELTS

BACK*
Pulldowns(warmups)
100x15
150x10
165x5

*Pullups*
BWx6 +15 second hold on last rep
r/p
BWx3 + 15 second hold on last rep
r/p
BWx1 + 10 second hold and 6 second Negative

*Hammer Strength Row*
270x15
r/p
270x3 + 1 Single each
r/p
270x2 + 1 Single each and 1 Negative

*Deadlift*
315x11
r/p
315x3
r/p
315x2

*DB Pullovers*
95x10
r/p
95x2
r/p
95x1

*DELTS*
*DB Seated Overhead Press*
35x15 warmup
45x10 warmup
80x12
r/p
80x3
r/p
80x3

*Eagle (Machine) Laterals*
115x10
r/p
115x4
r/p
115x2

*TRAPS
BB Shrugs*
270x13
r/p
270x4
r/p
270x3 w/5 second hold at top

*15 Minutes Light Cardio on Treadmill*

Overall pretty happy w/todays w/o, my Pullups absolutely SUCK, so those just disgust me!!! Not sure but I think the DB Overhead presses might be a PR, My DB Pullovers dropped a rep, but my 3 previous exercises all went up, so I'll see how that goes next week!!! Hope everyone had a GREAT Easter!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

I see your taking names and whooping some ass on your back/traps/delts day good stuff brother Archie!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

See things are back up to smitin' time in here!
Hiya Archie!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

AA, nice pull ups!  holds on the last reps and negatives?!?  oh man, i would DIE.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

someday, i to will be able to do 80lbs. on the db overhead press.
killer workout.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

Great work as always, chief!  Man, just take the corner in the pool and ignore the others.  There is nothing like the cool soak after the work and hot tub.  Good stuff!

I'll keep an eye on the calendar and try to make the comp again!  (Just a spectator, of course.    )


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice workout Arch... don't mind the pullups.. remember we are the "special" ones in the pullup welfare club.. 

What kind of diet are you doing right now?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Christ - it's a regular party in here 

Excellent workout there - Monstrous Shrugs after all that work


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Holy wow!  The untensity of this journal is crazy!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Holy wow!  The untensity of this journal is crazy!!!



Arch is the intensity king.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

hey where'd he go?    katt, go get your whip.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe he's been busy smiting obnoxious water aerobics instructors.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Maybe he's been busy smiting obnoxious water aerobics instructors.



I bet that's it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello ALL, sorry have been without a computer for a while now, have still been w/o though, will post more tomorrow!!! Hope all is well w/Everyone!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hey where'd he go?    katt, go get your whip.


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

are we pathetic or what. like we have nothing better to do with our lives!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

*Today 4-7-08

CHEST/BACK*

*Rep Cadence
4/x/2/x*

*Chest
Flat BB Bench*
135x15 warmup
185x8 warmup
225x4 warmup
245x9 
r/p
245x2
r/p
245x1 + 1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*Back
Nautilus Pulldowns*
90x15 warmup
180x8 warmup
200x4 warmup
270x11
r/p
270x2
r/p
270x1 + 1 Forced + 1 Negative

*Chest
Dips*
BW+70x7
r/p
BW+70x2
r/p
BW+70x1 + 2 Negatives

*Back
Hammer Strength D.Y. Rows*
270x14
r/p
270x4
r/p
270x3 + 1 Negative

*Chest
Incline DB Press*
85x12
r/p
85x3
r/p
85x2 + 1 Forced Rep

*Back
Nautilus Pullovers*
170x7
r/p
170x2
r/p
170x1 + 1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*Deadlifts*
365x11

DONE!!! Tried a little Antagonistic training, I really enjoyed it!!!
Light walk on Treadmill for 15 minutes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

ahhhh....so it lives!!!!
those are some awsome dips Arch.....great job overall


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 8, 2008)

Owie - deads at the end of THAT workout??

Intense. Great job!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow...  great workout...

What does the r/p between some of the sets mean?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

AA, nice work, man!  getting closer to the contest, huh?  you're going to do great 

you WILL be posting pictures, right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Wow... great workout...
> 
> What does the r/p between some of the sets mean?


 

rest/pause


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

Great work Archie!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Archie!!  Doing that comp. in st. louis again??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ahhhh....so it lives!!!!
> those are some awsome dips Arch.....great job overall


 Yes Maam, I live!!! Thank you Sister Billie!!!



SamEaston said:


> Owie - deads at the end of THAT workout??
> 
> Intense. Great job!


Appreciate that Sister Sam!!!



countryboy said:


> Wow...  great workout...
> 
> What does the r/p between some of the sets mean?


Thank you Brother Country!!! r/p=rest/pause, I should have clarified that, my apologies!!! My partner actually counts out loud 1/1000 up to 10 and I better be ready to HIT it again!!!



nadirmg said:


> AA, nice work, man!  getting closer to the contest, huh?  you're going to do great
> 
> you WILL be posting pictures, right?


Thank you BRother N, yes Sir I will post pics!!!



b_reed23 said:


> rest/pause


Thanks for gettin my back Sister Billie!!!



Pylon said:


> Great work Archie!


Thank you BRother Pylon!!! We have to do Sushi sometime my Friend!!!



boilermaker said:


> Hi Archie!!  Doing that comp. in st. louis again??


BRother Boiler, glad to have ya back my Friend!!! Yes Sir the Show Me's again!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

*Today 4-8-08
Cardio/Abs

25 Minutes on Elliptical
Interval Training
25 Minutes on Treadmill
Brisk walk*

I am SO aggrivated right now!!! My contest in July (The Show-Me's) has been changed from July 12th to now its T.B.A.!!! What the heck is going on??? He has a bad habit of doing this, thats why I have passed on it in the past, but my Friend wants to do it so I agreed, now its been put on hold?!?

Oh well I am doing another one in October called the Gateway Naturals for sure, will keep everyone posted if you like!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Wow...  great workout...
> 
> What does the r/p between some of the sets mean?



or in this case.......... really pooped

brutal workout. 
i hope your workout patner isnt as insensitive as mine is when you are tired!!!!! she can be down right mean i tell ya.


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

sorry to hear about the show, that reallys sucks.

hope he doesnt change it to be much later.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

......if he makes it later you'll have to wait that much longer for IHOP!!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

GJ archie! Those dips make me realize how far i got to go.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

Archangel said:


> I am SO aggrivated right now!!! My contest in July (The Show-Me's) has been changed from July 12th to now its T.B.A.!!! What the heck is going on??? He has a bad habit of doing this, thats why I have passed on it in the past, but my Friend wants to do it so I agreed, now its been put on hold?!?



Yeah, I've heard the guy is a knucklehead.  Sorry to hear about the delay.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ......if he makes it later you'll have to wait that much longer for IHOP!!!!!!



I've seen him terrorize the IHOP post show


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> or in this case.......... *really pooped*
> 
> brutal workout.
> i hope your workout patner isnt as insensitive as mine is when you are tired!!!!! she can be down right mean i tell ya.


That TOO!!!LOL!!! He is a tyrant  But I enjoy it and return the favor!!!



the other half said:


> sorry to hear about the show, that reallys sucks.
> 
> hope he doesnt change it to be much later.


Thanks BRother Half, I'm giving myself a deadline of 2 weeks and then I'll nix it completely and set my sights on the one in October!!!



b_reed23 said:


> ......if he makes it later you'll have to wait that much longer for IHOP!!!!!!


I know!!!



Brutus_G said:


> GJ archie! Those dips make me realize how far i got to go.


Hey now, don't you sell yourself short, your doing Great imo!!!



Pylon said:


> Yeah, I've heard the guy is a knucklehead.  Sorry to hear about the delay.


You too huh??? Oh well, the one in October is a for sure so we'll see!!!



boilermaker said:


> I've seen him terrorize the IHOP post show


Yes you did!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

*Today 4-9-08

LEGS

Leg Press*
180x15 warmup
360x10 warmup
540x5 warmup
770x13
r/p
770x4
r/p
770x3

*Squats (ATF)*
315x14 

*Leg Curls (Emphasize contraction)*
255x14
r/p
255x3
r/p
255x2 + 1 Forced Rep

*Leg Extensions (Hold and SLOW negative)*
230x1(20 count hold)
230x1(11 count negative)

*Standing Calve Raise*
285x11
r/p
285x3
r/p
285x3

*Seated Calve Raise*
155x9
r/p
155x3
r/p
155x3

*Treadmill
20 minute brisk walk*

Really dissapointed in the w/o today, was having a hard time staying focused(Probably because of the news of the show being delayed, but still NO excuse) Also had to do my squats on this angled rack, so I had to unrack and walk back like 5 feet so I didn't hit any of the posts on the way down because some knucklehead was doing curls in the cage w/only the bar!!! I asked how long he would be as I only had 1 set and could I possibly work in, he said "I'll take as long as i take", my partner knew I was gonna unload so he stepped in and said, fine, now get to work on them pea shooters would ya!!! I was SO mad until he said that, I just lost it!!! Sorry to ramble, I do not like getting upset but this guy just about pushed my button!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing there to be ashamed of, Archie.  Except that you didn't slap the cage curler with a 45 lb plate.  

I hate the angled squat rack, btw.  Never feels right.  I think it's because they are a little more narrow, and I don't feel I can really spread my hands out (I like them right up against the plates).  Plus the walking backwards under load is just dumb.  Poor design all around.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Archangel said:


> I am SO aggrivated right now!!! My contest in July (The Show-Me's) has been changed from July 12th to now its T.B.A.!!! What the heck is going on??? He has a bad habit of doing this, thats why I have passed on it in the past, but my Friend wants to do it so I agreed, now its been put on hold?!?
> 
> Oh well I am doing another one in October called the Gateway Naturals for sure, will keep everyone posted if you like!!!



Thats a real shame Arch, but you never know, they might only delay it for a couple of weeks. 

I would LOVE to hear how you're getting on for the show in October. Two comps in a year is waaaaay cool


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the show being postponed...  Kinda sucks.  I am learning on how you guys time everything out.  You definitely have my utmost (sp?)respect for your discipline!

Will be following along anyway...  No slacking!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Really dissapointed in the w/o today, was having a hard time staying focused(Probably because of the news of the show being delayed, but still NO excuse) Also had to do my squats on this angled rack, so I had to unrack and walk back like 5 feet so I didn't hit any of the posts on the way down because some knucklehead was doing curls in the cage w/only the bar!!! I asked how long he would be as I only had 1 set and could I possibly work in, he said "I'll take as long as i take", my partner knew I was gonna unload so he stepped in and said, fine, now get to work on them pea shooters would ya!!! I was SO mad until he said that, I just lost it!!! Sorry to ramble, I do not like getting upset but this guy just about pushed my button!!!



lol, i would totally have unloaded on that guy too.  you did well, AA.  i can't believe you didn't smite him.

people really can screw up your concentration huh?  and it's always hard for me to get myself back in the zone once i'm distracted.  hang in there, man.  sorry to hear about the contest being delayed...

hahaha, 'peashooters', hahahah.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

all that, and I STILL can't beleive your doing 540lb for a WARMUP!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

don't get me started on the morons taking up the squat cage to "pump their guns". IDIOTS! worse yet though is that buddy didn't have weight on his bar...

solid workouts in here though Arch, you'll be ready for your show in no time. great stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nothing there to be ashamed of, Archie.  Except that you didn't slap the cage curler with a 45 lb plate.
> 
> I hate the angled squat rack, btw.  Never feels right.  I think it's because they are a little more narrow, and I don't feel I can really spread my hands out (I like them right up against the plates).  Plus the walking backwards under load is just dumb.  Poor design all around.


 Yeah I should have!!! That design is the worse peice of equipment I have tried in quite a while, never again!!!



SamEaston said:


> Thats a real shame Arch, but you never know, they might only delay it for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I would LOVE to hear how you're getting on for the show in October. Two comps in a year is waaaaay cool


True, but it's SO hard to focus on somethin and then all of a sudden have no clue ya know??? Either way the one in October is a SURE thing!!!



countryboy said:


> Sorry to hear about the show being postponed...  Kinda sucks.  I am learning on how you guys time everything out.  You definitely have my utmost (sp?)respect for your discipline!
> 
> Will be following along anyway...  No slacking!!


Thank you BRother Country!!! Appreciate the kind words!!! I have respect for each and everyone of you that is doing what you do, been in your journal, keep it up, very Nice work my Friend!!! Glad your along for the ride, and slacking............Me??? No Way my Friend!!!



nadirmg said:


> lol, i would totally have unloaded on that guy too.  you did well, AA.  i can't believe you didn't smite him.
> 
> people really can screw up your concentration huh?  and it's always hard for me to get myself back in the zone once i'm distracted.  hang in there, man.  sorry to hear about the contest being delayed...
> 
> hahaha, 'peashooters', hahahah.


Brother N, they sure can, and its SO hard to get the focus back!!! But still no excuses, Next time will be BETTER!!! Yeah, peashooters had me  too!!!



b_reed23 said:


> all that, and I STILL can't beleive your doing 540lb for a WARMUP!!!


Thank you Sister Billie!!!



Scarface30 said:


> don't get me started on the morons taking up the squat cage to "pump their guns". IDIOTS! worse yet though is that buddy didn't have weight on his bar...
> 
> solid workouts in here though Arch, you'll be ready for your show in no time. great stuff


I hear ya, theres an Idiot everyday it seems!!! Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

*Today 4-11-08
DELTS/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

*Rep Cadence = 4/x/2/x*

*DELTS*
*Seated DB Press*
35x15 warmup
55x10 warmup
65x5 warmup
85x10
r/p
85x3
r/p
85x2

*Bent Over Rear Laterals (Elbows leading the raise, arms hang down)*
50x12
r/p
50x4
r/p
50x2

*Side Laterals (Cybex Machine)*
150x1 (Max Contraction hold for 18 seconds)
150x1 (8 second Negative)

*BICEPS
Standing DB Curls (Wide w/supination)*
50x7
r/p
50x2
r/p
50x2

*TRICEPS
Close Grip Bench*
185x13
r/p
185x3
r/p
185x1 + 2 Forced Reps

*BICEPS
BB Preacher Curls (Narrow Elbows, Wide Grip)*
70x9
r/p
70x2
r/p
70x1 + 1 Forced Rep

*TRICEPS
Pushdowns (Full Range)*
Plate#12x16
r/p
Plate#12x4
r/p
Plate#12x3

*BICEPS
Cybex Concentration Curl*
190x1 (Max Contraction hold for 12 seconds)
190x1 (7 Second Negative)

*TRICEPS
Cybex Tri-Extensions*
130x1 (Max Contraction hold for 7 seconds)
130x1 (5 Second Negative)

*Treadmill
20 Minutes 
4.5 Incline/4.0 Speed*

Not a fan of the Cybex Machines, with the exception of the lateral machine, but was experimenting w/Max Contractions, better exercises next time!!! Overall fairly decent w/o I guess!!! The Bent Over Rear Laterals are hard to explain, similar to a row, except your arms are Out and on the same plane as your shoulders w/the elbows leading, hope that clears it up, REALLY hits your rear delts!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope ya don't mind the post Archangel.
Just stopping in to say *Nice Work!*


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Hope ya don't mind the post Archangel.
> Just stopping in to say *Nice Work!*



Not at all, the more the merrier!!! Thanks for the compliment my Friend!!! And for the record, I LOVE Danzig!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

YOU >>>>       



ME >>>>>


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

countryboy said:


> YOU >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ME >>>>>



 Nah, your doing Great imo, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

AA!  another top-class w/o!  
i get tired just looking at all the volume and intensity!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> AA!  another top-class w/o!
> i get tired just looking at all the volume and intensity!



I Thank you Brother N!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2008)

*Today 4-13-08
Cardio
25 Minutes Precor
Interval Training
20 Minutes Treadmill
Brisk pace

Suana
Whirlpool
Swimming pool

GOOD TIMES!!!*

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 13, 2008)

hey arch!!!!  looking good


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice cardio session Arch. I bet the sauna, whirlpool and pool felt good after that!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> *Today 4-13-08
> Cardio
> 25 Minutes Precor
> Interval Training
> ...



Do I detect a triathalon in the future?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2008)

All is great especially with you! Good stuff man.



Archangel said:


> *Today 4-13-08
> Cardio
> 25 Minutes Precor
> Interval Training
> ...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> *...
> Suana
> Whirlpool
> Swimming pool
> ...



Nice way to end the workout...  I miss having a sauna / whirlpool at the gym..  Of course that was at the "health club"..  now I am in a gym..


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

Take it easy Arch


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

whiirrrrrpoooool..... aaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

still going at it...high intensity style!

hope all is well Arch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope all is well Arch!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 24, 2008)

anyone know what arch is up to these days?  MIA?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> anyone know what arch is up to these days?  MIA?



He does this alot gets real busy then comes back in like a week or two.


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

but he is the one that makes us feel good about ourselves.


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

He's just probably really busy getting ready for the comp.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Yo Arch,

Hope all is well..  PM Sent...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello ALL, sorry been away for so long, I've been dealing with some serious personal issues, but all is looking up so I have returned!!! The first contest in July has been nixed, still no date, so my Friend and I have set our sights on the one in October!!! Still training the same, just a little longer to go now!!!

*Today
4-25-08*

*Rep Cadence=4/x/2/x*

*DELTS/BI'S/TRI'S*

*DELTS*
*Seated DB Presses*
35x15 warmup
55x10 warmup
75x5 warmup
95x9
r/p
95x2
r/p
95x1

*Bent Over Rear Laterals (Elbows Leading)*
60x10
r/p
60x3
r/p
60x2

*Matrix Laterals*
170x1 (18 Count Max Contraction Hold)
170x1 (7 Count Negative)

*BICEPS/TRICEPS Superset #1*
*BICEPS*
*Standing DB Curls*
25x10 warmup
40x5 warmup
55x6
r/p
55x2
r/p
55x1

*TRICEPS
CG Bench*
235x7
r/p
235x2
r/p
235x1

*BICEPS/TRICEPS Superset #2*
*BICEPS*
*BB Preacher Curls (Elbows in, grip in)*
80x9
r/p
80x2
r/p
80x1

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns*
#15(+plate)x11
r/p
#15(+plate)x3
r/p
#15(+plate)x2

*BICEPS/TRICEPS Superset #3*
*BICEPS
CG Pulldowns (emphasizing Biceps/Narrow grip and elbows in front)*
#10x1 (18 Count Max Contraction Hold)
#10x1 (4 Count Negative)

*TRICEPS
Matrix Seated Tri-Extensions*
205x1 (19 Count Max Contraction hold)
205x1 (4 Count Negative)

*Treadmill
20 Minutes
Brisk pace
4.0 Incline
4.0 Speed
DONE!!!*

DB Seated Presses where a PR for me, I never thought I had them in me, but my Friend pushed me and gave me the drive I needed!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2008)

is everything ok Arch???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Solid workout, Brother Archangel!

And, like Billie, I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 26, 2008)

superb workout Arch great DB press PR!

take care man...we'll all be thinkin' of ya Arch!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Arch...!!  

Your warmups are my workouts LOL..  

Bummer about the show, hope all is well.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

So glad your back Arch - what are matrix laterals??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> is everything ok Arch???


Now it is, had a scare w/some personal family issues, but lookin up now, thanks for askin Sister Billie!!!



DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Brother Archangel!
> 
> And, like Billie, I hope all is well with you.


Thank you BRother DOMS, all is settling down, thank GOD!!!



Scarface30 said:


> superb workout Arch great DB press PR!
> 
> take care man...we'll all be thinkin' of ya Arch!


Thank you BRother Scar, I'm tryin!!! Appreciate that my Friend!!!



countryboy said:


> Nice job Arch...!!
> 
> Your warmups are my workouts LOL..
> 
> Bummer about the show, hope all is well.


Don't sell yourself short, your doin Great imo!!! Thank you for the kind words, very much appreciated!!!



SamEaston said:


> So glad your back Arch - what are matrix laterals??


Thank you Sister Sam, glad to be back!!! It's a sit down machine that raises on the sides, hope that helps!!!



*Today 4-27-08

Cardio
30 Minutes Precor
Interval Training
Levels 2 & 5

20 Minutes Treadmill
Brisk Pace
Incline 4.0
Speed 4.0

Sauna
Whirlpool
Swimming pool
DONE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

4.0 as a brisk pace huh?? for my short legs, that's a slow jog...if I was trying to walk at 4.0...I would be rolling


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2008)

good to see you back, arch!  hope the fam. is ok.  do you do the sauna, whilrpool, swimming pool HIT style too?


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

LOVE R/P TRAINING when i do the bodybuilding thing.. FANTASTIC NUMBERS MAN! You seeing results every week like you should be training like that?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to see you back, Arch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> good to see you back, arch! hope the fam. is ok. do you do the sauna, whilrpool, swimming pool HIT style too?


 



with a rest/pause??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> 4.0 as a brisk pace huh?? for my short legs, that's a slow jog...if I was trying to walk at 4.0...I would be rolling


 I just about lost it picturing that!!!





boilermaker said:


> good to see you back, arch!  hope the fam. is ok.  do you do the sauna, whilrpool, swimming pool HIT style too?


Thank you my Friend,  I just might have to try that, LOL!!!



thewicked said:


> LOVE R/P TRAINING when i do the bodybuilding thing.. FANTASTIC NUMBERS MAN! You seeing results every week like you should be training like that?


Thank you BRother Wicked, thanks for stoppin by as well!!! I see a little here and there, it's a Great way to train imo!!!



Pylon said:


> Good to see you back, Arch.


Good to be back my Friend, thanks for bein there!!!



b_reed23 said:


> with a rest/pause??


 You just might be on to someting Guys, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

*Today 4-29-08

BACK/CHEST*

RC=4/x/2/x

*BACK*
*Rack Deads (Pins just below the knees)*
135x15 warmup
225x10 warmup
315x5 warmup
405x2 warmup (getting ready, LOL)
415x12

*Seated Dorian Yates Rows*
270x6 + 3 Forced Reps
r/p
270x2 + 1 Forced Rep
r/p
270x1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*Nautilus Pulldowns (Wheel Loaded)*
270x7
r/p
270x2
r/p
270x1 + 1 Negative

*Pullovers*
255x1 (15 Count Max Contracted Hold)
255x1 (9 Count Negative)

*CHEST*
*Flat BB Bench*
135x12 warmup
185x6 warmup
225x3 warmup
250x7 + 1 Forced Rep
r/p
250x1 + 1 Forced Rep
r/p
250x1 Forced + 1 Negative

*Incline Hammer Press*
180x12 + 2 Forced Reps
r/p
180x3 + 1 Forced Rep
r/p
180x1 + 1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*Pec Dec*
205x1 (10 Count Max Contraction Hold)
205x1 (10 Count Negative)

*Treadmill
20 Minutes
Brisk Pace
Incline 4.0
Speed 4.0*

Done, I'm gonna feel this one!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

WooHoo!  Looking great.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

that's just ridiculous when you are warming up with 405!!! another solid workout Arch, some great numbers you're putting up!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

i'm with scar.  warming up with 405?!!  holy crudnuts!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with all the above...insane rack pulls!! 

oh yeah...just to add to your mental picture.....I was doing some HIIT on the treadmill yesterday, and when I slowed down to walk, I tried doing it at 4.0....and I was stretched out on the treadmill like a blue ribbon race horse...haha....had to slow it down to 3.5...which was still pretty darn fast for my nubby legs...


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

Good stuff Archie! Your gonna post up a contest pic right?


----------



## boilermaker (May 1, 2008)

hiya Archie


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

countryboy said:


> WooHoo!  Looking great.


Thank you BRother Country!!!



Scarface30 said:


> that's just ridiculous when you are warming up with 405!!! another solid workout Arch, some great numbers you're putting up!


Thank you too BRother Scar, appreciate that!!!



nadirmg said:


> i'm with scar.  warming up with 405?!!  holy crudnuts!


I'm tryin, thanks for the encouragment!!! My partner is HITting 500 on his work set, so I've gotta long way to go!!!



b_reed23 said:


> I agree with all the above...insane rack pulls!!
> 
> oh yeah...just to add to your mental picture.....I was doing some HIIT on the treadmill yesterday, and when I slowed down to walk, I tried doing it at 4.0....and I was stretched out on the treadmill like a blue ribbon race horse...haha....had to slow it down to 3.5...which was still pretty darn fast for my nubby legs...


THank you Sister Billie!!!
You owe me a new moniter, I spit my water all over w/that visual!!! And then the nubby legs comment, oh man your killin me!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff Archie! Your gonna post up a contest pic right?


Well yeah, but my contest isn't until October now 



boilermaker said:


> hiya Archie


How goes it BRother Boiler!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

*Today 5-1-08

LEGS*

RC=4/x/2/x

*Squats (ATF)*
135x20 warmup
225x12 warmup
315x6 warmup
335x3 warmup
365x12

*Leg Press w/narrow feet placement (Inside shoulders)*
720x15
r/p
720x5
r/p
720x3

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x12
r/p
285x3
r/p
285x2 + 1 Negative

*Leg Extensions*
225x1 (22 Count Max Contraction Hold)
225x1 (10 Count Negative)

*Standing Calve Raises*
300x13
r/p
300x5
r/p
300x2 + 1 Negative

*Treadmill
Brisk Pace
Incline 4.0
Speed 4.0
20 Minutes*


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

so why did you nix the contest in July??  It's still quite a few weeks away     not enough time to cut??


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

katt said:


> so why did you nix the contest in July??  It's still quite a few weeks away     not enough time to cut??



Heres why, a big ole fat TBA!!! He has a bad habit of doing this, so we have set our sights on the one in October as that has a date!!!
Show-Me Naturals


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Tba???


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Tba???



To Be Announced


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

ahhhh... just call me blonde... lol


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

er...nice WARMUP on squats....


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

I still can't get over it - you're warmup sets are as much as most peoples' working sets! great stuff Arch, I think the show could come early, and I'd bet you'd be ready for it


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Tba???





AA - how do you like those narrow stance leg presses?  they hit the outside of your quads like *FIRE *don't they!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

katt said:


> ahhhh... just call me blonde... lol



Blonde!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

katt said:


> ahhhh... just call me blonde... lol


 No worries!!!



b_reed23 said:


> er...nice WARMUP on squats....


Thank you Sister Billie!!! I'm tryin!!!



Scarface30 said:


> I still can't get over it - you're warmup sets are as much as most peoples' working sets! great stuff Arch, I think the show could come early, and I'd bet you'd be ready for it


Thank you for the kind words of encouragement my Friend, means ALOT!!!



nadirmg said:


> AA - how do you like those narrow stance leg presses?  they hit the outside of your quads like *FIRE *don't they!


Brother N, they HIT hard, and I enjoy every ounce of pain I feel from them!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Blonde!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

*Today 5-2-08

DELTS/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

RC=4/x/2/x

*DELTS*
*Seated DB Presses*
35x12 warmup
55x10 warmup
75x6 warmup
85x2 warmup
100x9 *PR*
r/p
100x3
r/p
100x1

*Rear Lateral Raises (Elbows Leading)*
65x7
r/p
65x3
r/p
65x1

*Laterals (Matrix Cable Machine)*
180x1 (18 Count Max Contraction Hold)
180x1 (8 Count Negative)

*BICEPS*
*Standing DB Curls*
25x15 warmup
40x6 warmup
60x5
r/p
60x2
r/p
60x1 Forced Rep + 2 Cheat Negatives

*TRICEPS*
*Close Grip Presses (Hands on the Inside of the ring)*
245x6
r/p
245x2
r/p
245x1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*BICEPS*
*BB Preacher Curls (Elbows Narrow and Narrow Grip)*
90x6
r/p
90x2
r/p
90x1 + 1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns*
#15 (+ Plate)x12
r/p
#15 (+ Plate)x3
r/p
#15 (+ Plate)x2 + 2 Negatives

*BICEPS*
*Close-Grip Pulldowns (Focus on Biceps w/Narrow grip and elbows in front)*
#13x1 (22 Count Max Contraction Hold)
#13x1 (7 Count Negative)

*TRICEPS*
*Hammer Strength Dip Machine*
360x1 (10 Count Max Contraction Hold)
360x1 (4 Count Negative)

*Treadmill
20 Minutes
Incline 4.0
Speed 4.0*

DB Presses where a shock to me, again my partner pushed me to dig deep and just do it!!! Biceps and Triceps are done in a Superset fashion, realy feel them working that way!!! Hope ALL enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

Awesome looking workout there AA!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

Amazing shoulder workout Arch, got to be one of my favourite workouts. Starting with presses too - brilliant!

Hope you have a great weekend lined up


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

AA, congrats on the PR! way to dish out the effort!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

great workout Arch, those are some mighty OH DB presses!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Awesome looking workout there AA!!


Thank you BRother Country!!!



SamEaston said:


> Amazing shoulder workout Arch, got to be one of my favourite workouts. Starting with presses too - brilliant!
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend lined up


Appreciate that SIster Sam, actually had a "Derby Day" yesterday, was upset about the Philly having to be put down though, but today is rest day!!!



nadirmg said:


> AA, congrats on the PR! way to dish out the effort!


Thank you BRother N, just gotta keep pushin through barriers ya know!!!



Scarface30 said:


> great workout Arch, those are some mighty OH DB presses!


Thank you BRother Scar, I'm tryin!!!



*Today 5-3-08
CARDIO

Precor
30 Minutes
Interval training

Treadmill
20 Minutes
Brisk Pace

Sauna
Whirlpool
Swimming pool*


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

nice lookin cardio session!


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

Even on a "day off" he still spends an hour in the gym!

WTG!

Yes, sad news about the pony...


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

awesome workouts....check
awesome cardio........check
feelings for animals....check

well, things look good here!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2008)

Sir Arch.  Things are looking good in here.

It was so sad to hear about the horse that had to be put down and on the track none the less.  That's too bad.

Your workouts are looking great!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2008)

Go Archie! Im  gonna do my hour of time today to man.


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Sauna
> Whirlpool
> Swimming pool[/B]



aaah, now i MIGHT do some cardio if my gym had the above facilities 

nice consistency with the cardio, AA. lovin' the dedication.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 5, 2008)

cardio is looking great Arch 

something I really need to start doing...*sigh* lol


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

i just look at it this way. if i do some cardio, then i dont feel as bad when i eat something im not supposed to. probably not the best way to look at it.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)

but it also seems much easier sometimes to do the cardio than to avoid all that bad food!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> but it also seems much easier sometimes to do the cardio than to avoid all that bad food!!



I hear ya girl id rather run for 30 mins then cut my carbs  by 80-100g.


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Sauna
Whirlpool
Swimming pool..

Man, my gym doesn't even have a water fountain that keeps the water cool..


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nice lookin cardio session!






countryboy said:


> Even on a "day off" he still spends an hour in the gym!
> 
> WTG!
> 
> Yes, sad news about the pony...


LOL, I'm in the gym way longer on cardio days, I almost feel like I'm slacking!!!
Yeah, that bummed me out!!!



boilermaker said:


> awesome workouts....check
> awesome cardio........check
> feelings for animals....check
> 
> well, things look good here!


I thank you kind Sir!!!



Fitgirl70 said:


> Sir Arch.  Things are looking good in here.
> 
> It was so sad to hear about the horse that had to be put down and on the track none the less.  That's too bad.
> 
> Your workouts are looking great!


Thank you Sister Fitty!!! That was a bad thing to see, they could have at least cut away from it!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Go Archie! Im  gonna do my hour of time today to man.


Awesome!!!



nadirmg said:


> aaah, now i MIGHT do some cardio if my gym had the above facilities
> 
> nice consistency with the cardio, AA. lovin' the dedication.


Thank you BRother N!!!



Scarface30 said:


> cardio is looking great Arch
> 
> something I really need to start doing...*sigh* lol


Just do it, LOL!!!



the other half said:


> i just look at it this way. if i do some cardio, then i dont feel as bad when i eat something im not supposed to. probably not the best way to look at it.


 Hadn't quite thought of it like that!!!



b_reed23 said:


> but it also seems much easier sometimes to do the cardio than to avoid all that bad food!!


You guys might be on to something!!!



Brutus_G said:


> I hear ya girl id rather run for 30 mins then cut my carbs  by 80-100g.


Ok, I'm sensing a pattern here, LOL!!!



countryboy said:


> Sauna
> Whirlpool
> Swimming pool..
> 
> Man, my gym doesn't even have a water fountain that keeps the water cool..


You need a new Gym my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Didn't post yesterday, hectic day, so here it is!!!

*5-5-08
CHEST/BACK
Pre-Exhaust*
*RC=4/x/4/x*

*CHEST
Pec Dec*
75x15 warmup
100x10 warmup
150x5 warmup
170x7

Immediatly to :
*Incline Nautilus Press (Wheel Loaded)*
200x5
r/p
200x2
r/p
200x1 + 1 Forced + 1 Negative

Immediatly to :
*Matrix Chest Press*
200x4
r/p
200x2 + 1 Forced
r/p
200x1 + 1 Forced + 1 Negative

*CHEST DONE!!!*

*BACK
Pullovers*
75x15 warmup
125x10 warmup
150x5 warmup
170x8

Immediatly to :
*Matrix CG Pulldowns*
200x5
r/p
200x2
r/p
200x1 + 1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

Immediatly to :
*Matrix Seated Rows*
200x5
r/p
200x2 + 1 Forced Rep
r/p
200x1 + 1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*BACK DONE!!!*

*Total time : @ 14 Minutes, LOL!!!*

I know the #'s look light, but Honestly try a 4 count negative, no pause and a 4 count positive w/no pause, there is NO momentum to be found anywhere, and it truelly HITs you hard!!!

*Today 5/6/08

CARDIO
Precor AFM
30 Minutes
Interval Training

Treadmill
20 Minutes
Brisk Pace*


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

Looks good Arch.... and thanks to you TOH is doing r/p in our workouts as well....  

But, I gotta admit... I really like them!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Four count negatives are no fun ,but they work you hard. As for your "light" numbers your full of it my friend nothing is light about that workout.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

holy crud.. 14 minutes?  you must have been flying through it!  gets the heart pumpin' yeah?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 6, 2008)

14m is nothin for Sir Archy the Smiter!!


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Looks good Arch.... and thanks to you TOH is doing r/p in our workouts as well....
> 
> But, I gotta admit... I really like them!!


give it a few more days, and we will see if we can even move.



nadirmg said:


> holy crud.. 14 minutes?  you must have been flying through it!  gets the heart pumpin' yeah?



14 min. holy sheet!!!!! i take longer stretching, using the bathroom and getting my mp3 player hooked up.

thats why you are the "H I F"!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Looks good Arch.... and thanks to you TOH is doing r/p in our workouts as well....
> 
> But, I gotta admit... I really like them!!


Thank you and Awesome, you guys are doing fantastic!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Four count negatives are no fun ,but they work you hard. As for your "light" numbers your full of it my friend nothing is light about that workout.


Thank you for the kind words Brother Brutus!!! I love the 4 counts, they really WORK you and there is NO momentum used, ALL muscle!!!



nadirmg said:


> holy crud.. 14 minutes?  you must have been flying through it!  gets the heart pumpin' yeah?


Oh yes, my heart was pumping like CRAZY!!! Almost lost my days worth of food in the trash can a couple of times!!!



b_reed23 said:


> 14m is nothin for Sir Archy the Smiter!!


Thank you Sister Billie!!!



the other half said:


> give it a few more days, and we will see if we can even move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate those words of encouragement my Friend!!! How are you guys liking the r/p's??? 



b_reed23 said:


>





To ALL you Mothers, I apologize that I missed posting it, and I hope you had a GREAT Mothers Day!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

*5-12-08

BACK/CHEST*

*RC=4/x/4/x*

*BACK*
*Rack Deads (Pins at mid-shin level)*
135x20 warmup
225x15 warmup
315x5 warmup
405x1 warmup
425x8

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*
270x10 + 1 Forced rep
r/p
270x1 + 1 Forced rep
r/p
270x1 + 1 Forced rep + 1 Negative

*Hammer Strength Seated Rows*
270x11
r/p
270x1 + 2 Forced reps
r/p
270x2 Forced reps + 1 Negative

*CHEST*
*Flat BB Bench*
135x15 warmup
185x10 warmup
225x5 warmup
235x1 warmup
250x9
r/p
250x1 + 1 Forced rep
r/p
250x1 Forced rep + 1 negative

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
180x11
r/p
180x2 + 1 Forced rep
r/p
180x1 Forced rep + 1 Negative

*Parallel Bar Dips*
BWx11


*CARDIO
Elliptical
Level 10
25 Minutes*

I have to tell ya, the 8 count reps are a pain!!! There is NO momentum to be found, you feel like you have another one or even two reps in ya and it just LEAVES, I have started experiencing for the first time the muscles actually refusing to fire and contract, Ahhhhhhhhh, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

I agree Arch.. good stuff there.... good stuff


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2008)

I dont do the whole 4 sec negative thing ,but have you noticed any immediate results in muscle gain?


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

katt said:


> I agree Arch.. good stuff there.... good stuff


Thank you Sister Katt!!!



Brutus_G said:


> I dont do the whole 4 sec negative thing ,but have you noticed any immediate results in muscle gain?


Oh my Friend, you should!!! I have noticed a more "Fuller" effect, if thats what you mean???




*Yesterday
5-13-08
Cardio
45 Minutes
Precor
Intervals*


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

*Today
5-14-08

LEGS/ABS*

*RC=4/x/4/x*

*Squats (ATF)*
135x20 warmup
225x10 warmup
315x5 warmup
375x9

*Leg Press*
180x20 warmup
360x10 warmup
540x5 warmup
740x13
r/p
740x4
r/p
740x3

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x14
r/p
285x3
r/p
285x1 + 1 Forced + 1 Negative

*Standing Calve Raises*
300x14
r/p
300x4
r/p
300x1 + 1 Forced + 1 Hold

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs*
200x8
r/p
200x3
r/p
200x2

*Treadmill
Brisk Pace
20 Minutes*

Warmed up in a superset style fashion w/the Squats and Leg Press, then went into the Work Sets!!! Dissapointed in the Squats today, will re-group and HIT it better next time!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2008)

Nitro abs lol sounds like a supplement to me. Maybe you should give widow makers a shot Archie.


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

you warmed up with my PR from today's workout.  
btw, i'm curious what 1 forced means... is it a rep that you mentally make yourself do or.. what...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

Hi Arch! Just curious....since your comp isn't any time soon, what does your diet look like until then?? Just wondered if you had considered a mini bulk to help make the muscles fill out   How about a day's worth of food to give us an idea of what's going on in Archy's Kitchen??


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

whos great idea was it for a lifting program like this anyways.

like nad said, makes me feel really good that my max squat is 10 lbs. lighter than your last warmup set.
hey on the leg press do you have you feet high or low?


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Nitro abs lol sounds like a supplement to me. Maybe you should give widow makers a shot Archie.


It does doesn't it, LOL!!! We are, gonna drop the weight and after we HIT 20, up the weight by like 5% or somethin!!!



nadirmg said:


> you warmed up with my PR from today's workout.
> btw, i'm curious what 1 forced means... is it a rep that you mentally make yourself do or.. what...


Your doin Great my Friend, don't you dare sell yourself short!!!
A forced rep is a rep in which I cannot do it alone, but my partner ONLY helps enough to keep the bar moving in the right direction, sometimes the rep can take like 10 seconds, it is a Awesome technique IF used right!!!



b_reed23 said:


> Hi Arch! Just curious....since your comp isn't any time soon, what does your diet look like until then?? Just wondered if you had considered a mini bulk to help make the muscles fill out   How about a day's worth of food to give us an idea of what's going on in Archy's Kitchen??


 SHHHHHHHHH, my diet is about as boring as watching paint peel!!! It is actually still very clean, My carbs are from whole grains, mostly. Brown rice, Grits, Oatmeal, sweet potatoes, stuff like that!!! My split though would probably make you say "WHAT"??? I am currently doing a 55-60% Carbs, 30-35% Protein, and 10% Fats!!!



the other half said:


> whos great idea was it for a lifting program like this anyways.
> 
> like nad said, makes me feel really good that my max squat is 10 lbs. lighter than your last warmup set.
> hey on the leg press do you have you feet high or low?


But its Awesome isn't it!!! Hey, the same thing goes for you my Friend, your doing a Great job imo!!! Doing what we do is not fun (Well in a way it is) but it's NOT easy, thats why we are different than most people!!! Keep doing it my Friend, my hats off to ALL of you!!!
My feet are in the upper half of the platform, I'm 6'2" so anything lower would really hurt my knees, but I do alternate wide with narrow placement each mini set!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

*Today
5-16-08

DELTS/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

*RC=4/x/4/x*

*DELTS*
*Seated OH DB Presses*
35x15 warmup
55x10 warmup
75x5 warmup
105x7 *PR*
r/p
105x2
r/p
105x1 Forced rep

*Cybex Laterals*
110x10
r/p
110x3
r/p
110x2

*BICEPS*
*Standing DB Curls *(Elbows in, Arms out, from overhead would look like a V)
25x10 warmup
35x5 warmup
40x7
r/p
40x2
r/p
40x1 + 1 Hammer Curl (each side)

*TRICEPS*
*Close Grip Presses*
245x7
r/p
245x2
r/p
245x1 + 1 Forced rep + 1 Negative

*BICEPS*
*BB Preacher Curls*(Elbows in, Hands out)
90x7
r/p
90x2 + 1 Forced
r/p
90x1 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Overhead Extensions*
Plate#10x9
r/p
Plate#10x3 + 1 Forced rep
r/p
Plate#10x2 + 1 Forced rep

*Cardio
Precor ADT Machine
25 Minutes
Intervals
Levels 2/5*

All in all, pretty happy w/todays w/o!!! The DB Presses where HARD, really had to focus and push through, I wanted to stop at 5 but my partner pushed me past the mental barrier, Incredible spotter and Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Posted a few pics in my gallery, the ones in the grey shirt where from about 2 weeks ago, maybe more, the ones in the black shirt are from today!!! I have a LONG way to go!!!


----------



## lucifuge (May 16, 2008)

Your workouts are about as intimidating as KelJu's....
damned good work Arch... (just like TOH and Nadir, you're squat warmups smoke out my work sets, quite humbling)


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2008)

This is a biculiar workout I must say, but there are some impressive numbers in there.

1 set of most workouts huh?  Do you get sore?  Do you skyrocket in strength?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

Holy Crap Archy...what can I say about that workout...I'm speechless!! 

I'm no surprised by your macros...DB did this a while back, and he liked the energy from it


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Your workouts are about as intimidating as KelJu's....
> damned good work Arch... (just like TOH and Nadir, you're squat warmups smoke out my work sets, quite humbling)


I thank you BRother Lucifuge, appreciate the encouragement!!!



AKIRA said:


> This is a biculiar workout I must say, but there are some impressive numbers in there.
> 
> 1 set of most workouts huh?  Do you get sore?  Do you skyrocket in strength?


Thank you too!!! Oh yes, I get extremely sore, and the strength seems to come faster than size most of the time!!!



b_reed23 said:


> Holy Crap Archy...what can I say about that workout...I'm speechless!!
> 
> I'm no surprised by your macros...DB did this a while back, and he liked the energy from it


Thank you Sister Billie, appreciate that!!! The energy is good, I'll tell ya that!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> my diet is about as boring as watching paint peel!!! It is actually still very clean, My carbs are from whole grains, mostly. Brown rice, Grits, Oatmeal, sweet potatoes, stuff like that!!! My split though would probably make you say "WHAT"??? I am currently doing a 55-60% Carbs, 30-35% Protein, and 10% Fats!!!



If I did those macros, I'd give the Pillsbury dough boy a run for the money.  How often do you get to eat pizza?


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> If I did those macros, I'd give the Pillsbury dough boy a run for the money.  How often do you get to eat pizza?



 I hear ya my Friend!!! I do NOT eat pizza , I do miss it, but the only way I can eat the macros in that way is by eating clean ya know!!! I have a long way to go so I do not want to burn myself out, I'm like 23 weeks out as of yesterday, so we'll see how it goes!!!



*Today
5-18-08
Cardio
45 Minutes
Precor ADT
Intervals
Levels 3-5

Suana
Whirlpool
Pool

GOOD TIMES!!!*

Going Ridin today, beautiful weather so it's time to Ride the wind!!! GOD speed you ALL!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2008)

Nice cardio work Arch!! Do you Refeed occassionally?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

Great work on the OHP man i saw the 105 and i was like so then i saw the DB and was like FUCK YEAH!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

The title says it all you FREAK!

LOL steller workouts man and awsome pics!  You look alot leaner then the last pics I saw and you were still moving impressive numbers.  Looks like your doing something right!!


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

23 weeks out, so what is your weight now and how low do you need to get to?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Nice cardio work Arch!! Do you Refeed occassionally?


Thank you sister Billie!!! No I don't really need to with the macros I have, but will be changing that around, as well as the routine LOL, you know me!!!




Brutus_G said:


> Great work on the OHP man i saw the 105 and i was like so then i saw the DB and was like FUCK YEAH!


LOL, Thank you my Friend, appreciate the encouragement!!!



DeadBolt said:


> The title says it all you FREAK!
> 
> LOL steller workouts man and awsome pics!  You look alot leaner then the last pics I saw and you were still moving impressive numbers.  Looks like your doing something right!!


 Thats me, Da Freak, LOL!!! Thank you very much for the positive feedback, I'm trying to not embarass myself this time, hopefully Brother Pylon will be able to make it, I WON'T dissapoint!!!



the other half said:


> 23 weeks out, so what is your weight now and how low do you need to get to?


Yes Sir, 22 weeks out tomorrow as a matter of fact, just found out it (The Date) has been finalized, OCT. 25th!!! I weight right now about 242, but thats about to change, as I want to be around 205-208 for my show!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Ok, took the rest of the week of from training, felt incredibly overtrained and starting to have an ongoing occurence that bothered me, muscles REFUSING to fire!!! No matter what I would do they just wouldn't fire and talk about FAILING, oh man!!!

So my partner and I have come up with a new routine, a combination of Mentzers HD and Our own Hybrid twist using r/p as well!!! This is a basic breakdown of it:

2 workout days a week (Monday and Thursday) with weights!!!
3 seperate routines (1-Chest/Back, 2-Legs/Abs, 3-Delts/Biceps/Triceps)
Each routine will have an alternate using pre-exhaust techniques!!!

Ex:
*Week 1*
Mon - Chest/Back (r/p)
Tue - Cardio
Wed - Cardio
Thu - Legs/Abs (p/e)
Fri - Cardio
Sat - OFF
Sun - Cardio
*Week 2*
Mon - Delts/Biceps/Triceps (r/p)
Tue - Cardio
Wed - Cardio
Thu - Chest/Back (p/e)
Fri - Cardio
Sat - OFF
Sun - Cardio
*Week 3*
Mon - Legs/Abs (r/p)
Tue - Cardio
Wed - Cardio
Thu - Delts/Biceps/Triceps (p/e)
Fri - Cardio
Sat - OFF
Sun - Cardio
*Week 4*
Mon - (Repeat with week 1 workout)
(p/e) = Pre-Exhaust
(r/p) = Rest-Pause


This might not look like much, but I will be pushing above and beyond!!!
All rep Cadence will be 4/x/4/x!!!
Also, will be doing rest/pause during the pre-exhaust w/o's too, only these will be the r/p the way Mentzer applied them in his HD routine!!! This is going to be an Intensity Filled FUNRIDE!!!

Hope ALL have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 23, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Posted a few pics in my gallery, the ones in the grey shirt where from about 2 weeks ago, maybe more, the ones in the black shirt are from today!!! I have a LONG way to go!!!



LOL you post up pics with a shirt on man how we supposed to see the changes your making?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 23, 2008)

I like HIT and i go to failure on every set ,but man maybe you should try to back off the RP just for a week every 4 weeks so that your body can recover.


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2008)

All those things have been taken into consideration Brother Brutus!!! Thank you for the input my Friend!!! Really looking forward to the new routine, starting tomorrow!!!

*Today
Cardio
Precor
45 Minutes 
Interval Training

Sauna
Whirlpool
Swimming pool*


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

Archangel said:


> All those things have been taken into consideration Brother Brutus!!! Thank you for the input my Friend!!! Really looking forward to the new routine, starting tomorrow!!!
> 
> *Today
> Cardio
> ...



Well then i know youll excell at it and whoop some ass at the comp.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2008)

I am SO jealous that you have a sauna and a pool at your gym!!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

smart bro taking a week off.. sometimes your body just needs it no matter how much you hate the idea of taking the time off. Once your CNS gets a break and your body fully recovers. You're going to go in there and tear that place right the fuck up! 

I would do what's called a "deload" or light week every 6-8 weeks now just to give myself a break in the gym and let my body recover without taking complete time off. If you feel like hammered shit though all the time no matter what you do.. be smart and take a week off like you did.

your new splits looking solid too!

KEEP IT UP MAN! Can't wait to see what you come up with here in teh coming months!


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Well then i know youll excell at it and whoop some ass at the comp.


Your encouragement means ALOT to me my Friend, Thank you!!!



b_reed23 said:


> I am SO jealous that you have a sauna and a pool at your gym!!!!


They are a MUST when it comes to recovery AND relaxation!!!



thewicked said:


> smart bro taking a week off.. sometimes your body just needs it no matter how much you hate the idea of taking the time off. Once your CNS gets a break and your body fully recovers. You're going to go in there and tear that place right the fuck up!
> 
> I would do what's called a "deload" or light week every 6-8 weeks now just to give myself a break in the gym and let my body recover without taking complete time off. If you feel like hammered shit though all the time no matter what you do.. be smart and take a week off like you did.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, and Thank you for the advice and support Brother Wicked!!! I've tried to deload before and I always get caught up in going extreme, LOL!!! However I felt like a needed to take complete time off like you said, I just felt whooped!!! Will be starting back up thursday I'm hoping, my partner is nursing a sore back right now!!!









Hope all had a Great weekend!!!


----------



## the other half (May 27, 2008)

good luck with the new program, dont worry we wont start up on it till we get feed back from you as to how much it kicks your ass.

so you are taking a week off? that is good, we are actually really looking forward to our trip so that we can have a break from work, dogs, and the gym. the fisrt couple of days wont be bad, but after 3 or 4 days off, i start to feel guilty, and then after 8 or 9 the guilt has gone, and we have a hard time starting up agian.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 27, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Your encouragement means ALOT to me my Friend, Thank you!!!
> 
> Hope all had a Great weekend!!!



We push each other to be great that is what makes us the best everyone on here is a warrior.

I had a good one hope yours rocked to brother Archie!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

new program looks really solid...i can't wait to follow your progress along!


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

Program looking really well thought out as always Arch! Your update pics are tremendous too, looking really good in those.

I can't believe you'll be over 200lb at your competition weight, that is amazing! I hope you'll take your t-shirt off for those pictures!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> good luck with the new program, dont worry we wont start up on it till we get feed back from you as to how much it kicks your ass.
> 
> so you are taking a week off? that is good, we are actually really looking forward to our trip so that we can have a break from work, dogs, and the gym. the fisrt couple of days wont be bad, but after 3 or 4 days off, i start to feel guilty, and then after 8 or 9 the guilt has gone, and we have a hard time starting up agian.


Thank you BRother Half!!! LOL, your more than welcome to do it my Friend, todays w/o had me yacking in the trash can!!!



Brutus_G said:


> We push each other to be great that is what makes us the best everyone on here is a warrior.
> 
> I had a good one hope yours rocked to brother Archie!


Thank you Brother Brutus, mine was Great too!!!



DeadBolt said:


> new program looks really solid...i can't wait to follow your progress along!


I honestly can't wait either, LOL!!!



SamEaston said:


> Program looking really well thought out as always Arch! Your update pics are tremendous too, looking really good in those.
> 
> I can't believe you'll be over 200lb at your competition weight, that is amazing! I hope you'll take your t-shirt off for those pictures!


Thank you Sister Sam!!! Oh yes, over 200, LOL!!! Ummmm, DEFINATLY have no shirt on, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

*Today 5-29-08

Delts/Biceps/Triceps
Pre-Exhaust routine*
*RC=4/1/4/1*

*5 Minute Warmup 
Stationary Bike*

*DELTS*
15x10 side laterals warmup
15x10 front laterals warmup
15x10 rear laterals warmup
*Side Laterals ss w/ Rear Laterals
Side Laterals (p/e)*
30x7
*immediatly to:*

*DB Bent Over Rear Laterals*
25x5
r/p
25x2
r/p
25x2

*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls ss w/ Standing BB Curls
Preacher Curls (p/e)*
45x10 warmup
70x5 warmup
100x5
*immediatly to:*

*Standing BB Curls*
80x3
r/p
80x1
r/p
80x1 + 1 Cheat Curl w/Slow Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Rope Pushdowns ss w/ Machine Dips
Rope Pushdowns (p/e)*
Plate#7x7
*immediatly to:*

*Machine Dips*
230x4
r/p
230x2
r/p
230x2

*Total w/o time : 7 Minutes*

*Walked on Treadmill for 25 Minutes after
Brisk pace
Inc=3
Spd=3.5*

I know it doesn't look like much, but the 10 count RC of each rep was BRUTAL!!! I HIGHLY recomend it!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

7 mins? That shit is crazy man! You intense SOB.


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

uh, yeah... 7 minutes    dang Arch!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2008)

Hey Arch, I've got a question for you.  I'm curious as to why you like to use the slow rep cadence on all your exercises.  I am sure you have read a lot on the subject, and a lot of research says that there may be benefits to doing a slow negative, but I feel the slow positive just limits the amount of weight you can use on an exercise.  Now, I am NOT advocating slamming weights up and down without control, but I think you could do just as well with a nice tempo of lowering and raising the weights under complete control.  I mean personally, if I had the choice of bench pressing 250 pounds with your rep speed or 300 pounds with just a controlled motion, I would opt for the 300, but that's just me 

so tell me, tell me, why do you do it?


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2008)

Archangel said:


> *Total w/o time : 7 Minutes*



Em ..... You're nuts. You know that don't you??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> 7 mins? That shit is crazy man! You intense SOB.


I was slackin!!! I love those kind of w/o's, REALLY tests your Mental strength as well!!!



katt said:


> uh, yeah... 7 minutes    dang Arch!


Short and to the point!!! 



Stewart20 said:


> Hey Arch, I've got a question for you.  I'm curious as to why you like to use the slow rep cadence on all your exercises.  I am sure you have read a lot on the subject, and a lot of research says that there may be benefits to doing a slow negative, but I feel the slow positive just limits the amount of weight you can use on an exercise.  Now, I am NOT advocating slamming weights up and down without control, but I think you could do just as well with a nice tempo of lowering and raising the weights under complete control.  I mean personally, if I had the choice of bench pressing 250 pounds with your rep speed or 300 pounds with just a controlled motion, I would opt for the 300, but that's just me
> 
> so tell me, tell me, why do you do it?


Good question, I am a firm believer in time under tension, and TOTAL Muscular failure, there are 3 aspects to a muscle, Positive strength, Negative strength, and the Hold or Static control of a muscle, I believe if you cannot hold a weight in the contracted position for at least a 1 or 2 count, then the muscle didn't lift it, momentum did, am I making sense??? I go for Total time under tension, and try to destroy ALL aspects of a muscle, not just 1 or 2 so I "Hopefully" work the muscle over completely!!! i hear ya, I see your point and it truelly makes sense to me as well, I just really enjoy the slower tempo, it assures NO momentum and really helps in the injury free catagory as well!!! Hope I helped and made sense Brother 20!!!





SamEaston said:


> Em ..... You're nuts. You know that don't you??


 I'm hoping no-one else notices!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

*Yesterdays w/o
6-2-08

BACK/CHEST

RC=4/2/4/2

BACK
Seated Rows*
90x15 *warmup*
180x10 *warmup*
270x5 *warmup*
320x5
r/p
320x1
r/p
320x1 + 1 Negative

*Nautilus Pullovers*
180x5
r/p
180x2
r/p
180x1 + 1 Negative

*Rack Deads (Pins just lower than mid shin level)*
405x9

*CHEST
Flat BB Bench*
135x15 *warmup*
185x10 *warmup*
225x5 *warmup*
275x4
r/p
275x1
r/p
275x1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

*Incline DB Press (Concentrating on Stretch)*
80x7
r/p
80x2
r/p
80x1

*Parallel Bar Dips*
BWx6 + 2 Negatives

THats it!!! I know the #'s arent there, but this DESTROYED my muscles!!! A 12 count rep is Brutal, I suggest anyone wanting to shake it up to give 'em a try!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> A 12 count rep is Brutal, I suggest anyone wanting to shake it up to give 'em a try!!!



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

That slow 12 count rep must of been brutal on the deads and bench! Numbers dont mean much to a bodybuilder if he's not sore.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I'll take your word for it.



ill second that LMAO!

Great workout mike!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

whoa....12 count?? 


I may be switching back to HIT soon Archy...I miss it!! I need to get my life in order first though...working 2 jobs and trying to move into a house sucks!!!!!


----------

